# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Gold Coffee Filters Are Better

## peteraugusts

Coffee filters have come a long way since the first Melitta filters were invented. Today, it comes in all shapes and varieties, from paper to unbleached, organic and even gold filters. These are all created in different sizes to fit the home coffee maker such as a Krups coffee maker or the commercial coffee maker. Regardless of the shape or size, they all serve the same function, which is to filter away the coffee grounds.


These days however, with the economic crises affecting almost everyone, people are opting for the more practical option, which is why gold coffee filters are the better alternative over disposable paper ones. Many coffee aficionados have switched from using disposable to the permanent gold filters, mainly because of its advantages. The latter actually enhance the flavor of coffee. Paper absorb some of the oil surrounding the coffee bean during the filtering process.

----------


## norseman

I also want to add few facts about coffee.
1.  65 countries in the world grow coffee. They are all along the equator, within the tropics.
2. Coffee is not grown anywhere in the United States except Puerto Rico and Hawaii.
3. In 1675 Charles II, King of England issued a proclamation banning Coffee Houses. He said that they were places where people met to plot against him.
4. 30% of coffee drinkers in US added a sweetener of some kind to their coffee, compared with 57% in UK.
5. October 1st is official “Coffee Day” in Japan.

----------

